# Zoloft



## Arryy

Hello everyone, im Ariel 29 years old from California and I was prescribed zoloft . After years of battling anxiety and not knowing what it was or the things I was feeling I talked to my doctor who convinced me to start treatment . Zoloft 50 mg once a day has been great so far but it does make me sleepy and not very hungry. I just as of today have also made the decision to get rid of a stressful relationship that was causing triggering my anxiety. Zoloft has helped me .


----------



## Yulp

Glad to hear it's helping you its hard to find meds that work. The sleepiness and appetite should level out once your body gets use to it. It's a good idea at least for me to avoid triggers but sooner or later you'll have to face those triggers. Oh and welcome to the site if you ever need to talk or whatever send me a message its always nice meeting new people.


----------

